# 2006 SL Driver's Mirror Loose & Car Charger Not Working



## nmateen (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi guys I have a 2006 Maxima SL and I have 2 questions:

1) The driver's side mirror is loose and it vibrates some. I tried tightening the 3 screws underneath the mirror but that didn't help. Is there something else I can do?

2) The main cigarette lighter port by the shifter doesn't work. Is that a matter of just replacing the fuse? If so how do I get those fuses out, I tried pulling with my fingers but it felt stuck. Can I just use a needle-nose pliers?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

the fuses blow all the time on them. if you use a Verizon charger it will pop it a lot cause they use a 14v car charger with a 12v system. if you pull the charger with the phone still attached it arc and pop the fuse


----------

